# FQDN is not Working



## ShinuK (Sep 13, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have implemented FQDN in my ASA firewall .I have two prodution servers which client is accessing and Cisco ASA 5540 firewall which is running with open dns and ISP dns .FQDN is working but when getting in the continuous hit,firewall deny the ips .There are two ips are binded with FQDN.

Please help me on this.

Thanks&Regards,
Shinu K


----------

